# New here and to Body building



## Ironman2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

Well guess I'll say hello and would like to thank everyone who has posted on these forums. I have seen tons of great information so will be here reading for sometime.

Its so good to be able to have this type of resource specially for someone like myself who is just starting out and was clueless.

Now at least I got a place to start, THANKS to the COMMUNITY


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Ironman2010* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## unclem (Jul 25, 2010)

hey thats great another new guy. youll love the sport. i wish more people would post, i hope you do.welcome to IM!


----------



## Ironman2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome, been reading over the forums a lot of great stuff here.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 25, 2010)

*Yep*

You will find a lot of really nice people here who are willing to help. Especially if you give your stats and goals. The search tool is great aswell. Just type in what you need and bingo. Even if you ask some silly questions at first just take it with a grain of sand and before you know it you will know some fella's and feel comfy here.


----------



## t.durden444 (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome Ironman! I'm glad you joined, I'm not the newest guy anymore. I wish I would've had a site like this when I was starting out, I had to do it the old fashioned way and wait for for the magazines to come out each month.


----------



## GymBuilder (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Ironman2010 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow thanks everyone for such a warm welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

